# Problem with steam spout.



## mimi (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi there

I wonder if anyone can help us please? We have a Gaggia Platinum Swing and all has been going well up until a few days ago.

When making a drink, ie espresso, water spits out of the steam wand at the same time as the drink is being made.

What's going wrong??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Mimi

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Sounds like one of the seals has perished (can happen with scale, heat, normal wear and tear) and therefore needs to be replaced

I'm sure one of the techies will be along to give you a part number and a quote for replacement soon


----------



## mimi (Nov 19, 2010)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## mimi (Nov 19, 2010)

I've just made a coffee and during the brewing process (when normally the steam wand spits), I moved the steam dial slightly and there was less spitting. I think this is where the problem may lie??


----------

